# SMOK XPRO M80 Plus



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

Anyone getting these anytime soon and pricing?

I'm looking for something to upgrade from my MVP2 and drive my Subtank and allow me to start playing around with RBA's, sub-ohm, and still not be so outdated that I'm going to need to upgrade in 6 months or less when I get to the next stage, whatever that may be.

Key features for the guys who don't know about it:

Looks damn good 
4400mAh built in battery (plenty of capacity and built-in batteries so need to spend more to buy these or an external charger)
USB charging with passthrough (vape while you charge)
80W of power (Hopefully won't be wanting for more in the near future)
Temperature control for you and your device protection (so I don't melt it anytime soon)
Adjustable spring loaded pin (so all my clearo's should fire)
Dimensions: 85 x 55 x 22mm (small enough for me to carry around daily but the Subtank is going to have overhang)
Puff counter (blah, blah, guess it lets me know when I'm over do it when I see triple digits on a session)
Colors: Gold, Gray, Black, Silver (I like the champagne because it rare and $3xy. I like the black because I like to play on the dark side, just worried about everyday scrates with it although my black MVP is pretty scratch free. I like the Silver because is sophisticated and professional. I like the Gray because it makes it look like a sleek and quality device. )
Price: Between $50-$60 oversees, same as the iStick50 and cheaper than the MVP3 at $70 so expecting it to be arounf the iStick50 range here.
Comparable devices I was thinking about:
Cloupour Mini30 - only 30 watt which is think will be enough for 2 weeks and need to buy a battery so it puts in the range of much better devices price wise.
iStick50 - 50 watts so I might outgrow it too soon and seems a little cheap with the clicky button that rattled on some reviews but the best value and no.1 until I found this.
MVP3 (not 30W but later advanced version) - expecting it to be a 50W with higher ranges but I also expect it to be beyond the original MVP value deal considering RSP is $70 on the 30W
Sigelei100 - Great device but price is high and you still need 2 batteries and charger making it more expensive. Also 2 boxy in terms of pocket carrying and hand feel. Also some button issues in reviews.
Sigelei 100 Plus - Fixed the above issues on the 100 but now too expensive. Would love to have it but it ain't happening near a grand.
Sigelei 150 - Well if I'm going to spend a lot, then I might as well go with a premium quality brand and get the big daddy of it so it last me a long time and doesn't leave me wanting more power anytime soon. Um, but I'm not sure this would be a feasible everyday carry around like the MVP and I can't spend that much and still need to buy another high power device to carry around.

www.smoktech.com/product_10137.html


----------



## KieranD (6/2/15)

Will be getting some after Chinese new year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

KieranD said:


> Will be getting some after Chinese new year


Now I had to go Google when that is: 19 February 2015 so not too long a wait.

I just have to crank up to the little wattage I have to try and keep me patient enough until it gets here.

Keep us posted on prices.


----------



## KieranD (6/2/15)

Should be the end of Feb that they will ship


----------



## andro (6/2/15)

KieranD said:


> Will be getting some after Chinese new year


i love when u bring in nice stuff ... just my wallet hate it so much .....


----------



## Humbolt (6/2/15)

Seems like a really cool device, but lack of a replaceable battery is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ashley A (9/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> Seems like a really cool device, but lack of a replaceable battery is a deal breaker for me.


I get you but lack on needing an additional charger and batteries and the costs is a pro for me


----------

